

Graphics inspiration, examples and resources - alok-g
http://webneel.com/

======
alok-g
On the website:

Free collection of Photoshop layer styles:
[http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/ultimate-
collection-500-phot...](http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/ultimate-
collection-500-photoshop-layer-styles-your-design-free-download)

Photoshop tutorials: [http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/15-best-photoshop-video-
tuto...](http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/15-best-photoshop-video-tutorials-
its-time-learn-hidden-gems)

Awesome photo retouching works: [http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/28-awesome-
portrait-photo-re...](http://webneel.com/webneel/blog/28-awesome-portrait-
photo-retouching-works-regina-pagles-after-photos)

